# Has google search radio button "Country Specific Filter"  "pages from Ireland" gone?



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

Where is the google search radio button "pages from Ireland" gone?

All of a sudden this radio button is missing and I can only search .com. This is very irritating.


----------



## desperatedan (8 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> Where is the google search radio button "pages from Ireland" gone?
> 
> All of a sudden this radio button is missing and I can only search .com. This is very irritating.



Still there on Firefox Home Page:


[broken link removed]

Missing from Chrome and IE.


----------



## desperatedan (8 May 2010)

see [broken link removed]


----------



## desperatedan (8 May 2010)

Will this precipitate a move to this?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Papercut (8 May 2010)

If you actually enter your search words into the search box on www.google.ie & do a search, on the left hand side of the results page that then appears, (just underneath *The web*), if you click on Pages from Ireland , it will bring up the Ireland results - at least it does on mine anyway (using Firefox).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 May 2010)

It's gone for me in both Firefox and IE. 

I have to search the entire web and then click on the button to the left to filter it down to Irish sites only.

I have cleared all the history in Firefox, three times and it's still gone. 

Brendan


----------



## Papercut (8 May 2010)

It’s very irritating. One way around this is to actually perform a search, & go to the results page where it shows the Pages from Ireland filter, clicking Pages from Ireland to bring up the Ireland results. Then copy that entire URL. Then set that URL as your Home Page (or a Bookmark).

  Then each time you bring up your Home Page those results will show, so it’s a matter of highlighting & deleting your previous search words & entering new ones & clicking Search. This brings up any new searches with the Ireland results.

  It’s painful, but it works. There must be some simpler way to do it, as it seems like a step backwards rather than an improvement.


----------



## Complainer (8 May 2010)

I found it on the left hand panel, which for me reads;

Everything
News
More
*Pages from Ireland*


----------



## desperatedan (8 May 2010)

Certainly is irritating.

What about using iGoogle, still allows Pages from Ireland, even if you have not set up iGoogle, and without logging in.

But, does defeat the beauty of the much-vaunted simple GUI

 Bad Google!!


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

The button is there in 'igoogle'


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

The Future of Google Geotargeting and ‘pages from’ Searches on Google Country Properties - Red Cardinal

This interesting blog dates from summer 2009.


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

Podgerodge on the google site articulates my views precisely:



> [broken link removed]   [broken link removed]  Level 2
> 4/25/10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

desperatedan said:


> Still there on Firefox Home Page:
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]
> ...



Thanks desperatedan, that workaround works for me

Mozilla Firefox Start Page   = 'www.google.ie/firefox/

the firefox logo is a small price to pay!
aj


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something but is this not what OP is talkin about.

[broken link removed]


iGoogle


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

Hi Pudds,

Thats _*i*_Google. Im referring to regular Google.

aj


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> Hi Pudds,
> 
> Thats _*i*_Google. Im referring to regular Google.
> 
> aj



ok but would_ *i*_Google not solve the OP's problem re searching pages from Ireland and with other radio button for the WWW


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

no, unfortunately _*i*_Google is not a good option for a lot of reasons.


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> no, unfortunately _*i*_Google is not a good option for a lot of reasons.



Care to explain?  doing everything grand for me so far!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 May 2010)

The normal Google is clear and simple.

iGoogle is a very busy screen with lots of rubbish on it.


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> The normal Google is clear and simple.
> 
> iGoogle is a very busy screen with lots of rubbish on it.



Rubbish to some maybe....but you can customise it!


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

pudds said:


> Care to explain?



Not really! As such a discussion would be off topic and would detract from my original post.

Suffice to say that our computer is shared between 4 people and were not inclined to have _*i*_Google login accounts. Our internet connection slows down and the multitude of gadgets on the _*i*_Google page has the effect of slowing down the system to a crawl. I discovered recently that _*i*_Google remembers every search you ever made and the only way to delete this record is close down the *i*Google account.

aj


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> Not really! As such a discussion would be off topic and would detract from my original post.
> 
> Suffice to say that our computer is shared between 4 people and were not inclined to have _*i*_Google login accounts. Our internet connection slows down and the* multitude of gadgets on the iGoogle page has the effect of slowing down the system to a crawl.* I discovered recently that _*i*_Google remembers every search you ever made and the only way to delete this record is close down the *i*Google account.
> 
> aj




But all you have to do is to Delete all the gadgets.....problem sorted


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

Has something to do with what google calls "Everything sidebar experiment".


----------



## pudds (8 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> Has something to do with what google calls "Everything sidebar experiment".




I just googled that and seems google is not always good


----------



## desperatedan (9 May 2010)

desperatedan said:


> Certainly is irritating.
> 
> What about using iGoogle, still allows Pages from Ireland, even if you have not set up iGoogle, and without logging in.
> 
> ...





Brendan Burgess said:


> The normal Google is clear and simple.
> 
> iGoogle is a very busy screen with lots of rubbish on it.



exactly:

If ppl wanted all the igoogle stuff, they would go to my yahoo, msn, etc, etc.


----------



## pudds (9 May 2010)

desperatedan said:


> exactly:
> 
> If ppl wanted all the igoogle stuff, they would go to my yahoo, msn, etc, etc.



but you can *delete* all the items and just leave the search options


----------



## desperatedan (10 May 2010)

Of course you can, you have made that point, and I have already recommended this as an option, but iGoogle can be irritating to ppl who have used Google from the start, mainly because of it's clean and uncluttered GUI.

My preferred option, for the present, is to use the FireFox Start URL as Home Page , as recommended here.

Ppl could not be bothered deleting and setting up iGoogle.

If this continues, I will move to Bing

Compare Bing with Google here


----------



## ajapale (10 May 2010)

Strange, I have it at work today using IE! I didnt have it yesterday with Opera and Firefox.

I was an early adapter of iGoogle but have stopped usinging it for a variety of reasons.

I resent using my gmail address to log in and the fact that igoolge maintained a history of my searches without giving me the option to opt in or out.

If you dont log into igoogle you get the screen with the generic gadgets for Ireland. If you do log in you can delete all the gadgets but are still saddled with the hassel of logging in and out when using shared computers which is all the time for me.


----------



## desperatedan (11 May 2010)

Irish results option now also gone in iGoogle.

Still there in the Firefox version of Google

That's enough for me, now I am switching to Bing.


----------



## Complainer (11 May 2010)

Is this much ado about nothing? The 'pages from Ireland' option is still there, just in a different place - see http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1038214&postcount=8


----------



## truthseeker (11 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Is this much ado about nothing? The 'pages from Ireland' option is still there, just in a different place - see http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1038214&postcount=8


 
The issue is that you dont get the left pane until AFTER you have searched the whole web. So in order to filter to just pages from Ireland you have to search the whole web first, then select the pages from Ireland option. Before, you could select the option on the homepage thus avoiding a full web search before filtering.


----------



## Complainer (11 May 2010)

truthseeker said:


> The issue is that you dont get the left pane until AFTER you have searched the whole web. So in order to filter to just pages from Ireland you have to search the whole web first, then select the pages from Ireland option. Before, you could select the option on the homepage thus avoiding a full web search before filtering.


OK - now I understand.

I never use the homepage to start a search. I use the Google Toolbar in either IE or Firefox, and that brings me straight to the list of sites, with the 'pages from Ireland' list on left side.


----------



## ajapale (18 Oct 2010)

Question raised again today.


----------

